# Carving Videos



## troutfisher (Jun 5, 2007)

Check this out..........

http://www.chainsaw-art.com/videos.htm


----------



## carvinmark (Jun 6, 2007)

Bob King is a great artist !!! I met him last year at a competition. I wish I had his speed and talent. If you every get to watch him, you will agree. He is one of the best. He and his wife are very nice people.


----------

